# Last episode of "Good Eats" 2/10 8pm



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The last episode of Good Eats is airing on Food Network on Friday, February 10 at 8:00pm. An existing Season Pass for the show won't catch this episode as it's entitled "Good Eats: Turn on the Dark" and is one hour long.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/good-eats/turn-on-the-dark/index.html


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks! I was wondering when we'd see some new episodes. Sorry to hear this is the last one.

edit: Guess I should have checked wiki.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I haven't checked the Season Pass forum in months. Glad I did this morning.

Setting up an ARWL for Alton Brown to catch any future specials.


----------

